# Should a 2500HD Overheat?



## Motorman 007 (Jan 11, 2005)

Hi Guys,
I know this has been visited before but my 04 2500HD overheats with the plow on. The truck has snowplow prep, heavy duty cooling and all that. Why doesn't the fan clutch do it's job when it senses high temps? As soon as I get from one driveway to the next, the temp gauge is nearly pinned. If I pull over and drop the plow and bring the rpms up it cools right down. Anybody with similar trouble?? It just doesn't seem right to overheat in 18 degree weather. Thanks. :salute: :salute: 

MM007
'04 2500HD 8' Fisher


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

Same problem here.

Went to dealer with the TSB # and they said that my truck already had the updated clutch fan.  

I'd love to try one of those new dual electric fan setups, but fear it may not be enough while towing in the summer.


----------



## tooltime (Jan 12, 2005)

if you can get an electric fan clutch for your truck put one on
on all our highway trucks we have 11' and 12' plows and we can 
over heat them. we started putting electric fan clutchs on
and we do not over heat trucks anymore.
electric clutchs use water temp sensors not air temp. 



tooltime


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

Are there electric clutchs out there for pickup-trucks?

I was talking about electric FANS, not clutches.


----------



## lawnmedic (Jan 9, 2004)

Take your truck to a GM truck dealer, not one that just deals in small trucks. GM is having a major problem with assembly workers not changing the fan clutch prior to installing it into a truck with a plow prep. Casting on clutch is the same, just themo spring is different.
I would take it to a truck dealer with your plow on and make service manager go for a ride. GM knows they have a problem on the assembly line and have no problem paying, just most dealers don't see much of the problem...


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

My 6.0 plow prep '04 overheats severely with the plow on. They said that I have the improved clutch fan already on it.

Can anyone confirm that there truck that received the TSB does NOT overheat anymore? I originally believed them that I had the correct one, but now am starting to doubt them.


----------



## grassmanvt (May 27, 2004)

I would have it double chk'd or have it swapped anyway. Maybe defective. I have an 04' 3500. It does it occaisionally but I haven't had it checked yet. Never bothers except for driving from site to site. Can't overheat it plowing or towing. I had 13 or 14k in tow Saturday. Climbing some pretty good Vt hills and the gauge never moved.Only seems to be an issue when the plow is blocking the grill. Even dropping the plow a little really helps. My question is, do you guys have issues with the trans temp coming up when plowing. I haven't had it in the red but it gets somewhat close. My ford would shoot right to the red and I would have to stop and let it cool. I have considered running synthetic in the trans., anyone done that yet?


----------



## CamLand (Mar 12, 2003)

I have a 2005 Hd and man does this thing ever overheat.What a joke to pay good money for a truck that has to cool down to be able to even go a few miles down the road...


----------



## Frozen001 (Oct 20, 2004)

TLS said:


> My 6.0 plow prep '04 overheats severely with the plow on. They said that I have the improved clutch fan already on it.
> 
> Can anyone confirm that there truck that received the TSB does NOT overheat anymore? I originally believed them that I had the correct one, but now am starting to doubt them.


I have a 2004 GMC 2500HD with the 6.0L 4:10 rear-end. With my 8' Western on it would overheat with the plow on. I had the clutch fan replaced per the TSB, and have not had any problems since, the temp never reads past the half way point, and transmission seems to run cooler. I do notice the fan is louder, which I believe is due to the higher disengage RPMs. I can look up the part number that I had installed if you need it. I have posted the TSP on here before. (TSB Thread )

These truck should not over heat. I had to sort of force the issue with my dealer, but they did change it. One thing is that I hear it effects gas mileage, but I have not checked my since the change to confirm it.


----------



## Robo (Jan 17, 2004)

TLS said:


> My 6.0 plow prep '04 overheats severely with the plow on. They said that I have the improved clutch fan already on it.
> 
> Can anyone confirm that there truck that received the TSB does NOT overheat anymore? I originally believed them that I had the correct one, but now am starting to doubt them.


THEY made a mistake or the "right one" is faulty. Make them replace and it and faghetaboutit


----------



## Robo (Jan 17, 2004)

CamLand said:


> I have a 2005 Hd and man does this thing ever overheat.What a joke to pay good money for a truck that has to cool down to be able to even go a few miles down the road...


Make them replace the fan clutch!! The problem will be distant memory the first time you mount the plow


----------



## drplow (Nov 7, 2004)

i replaced my fan clutch last month and if i tried to overheat it now it would be impossible. the thing never moves. it sits at 200-205 once it gets warmed up. i had a 2002 gmc 2500hd and replaced it with part#22149894


----------



## Motorman 007 (Jan 11, 2005)

*You guys are great!*

Thanks for all of the good info. I can't believe the knowledge all of you collectively have. I'm calling the dealer today. I agree with all of you that there is no reason that a truck that is supposed to be able to plow would over heat so often. Thanks again and I'll let you know how I make out.

Motorman 007 :salute: :salute:


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

Frozen001 said:


> I had the clutch fan replaced per the TSB, and have not had any problems since, the temp never reads past the half way point, and transmission seems to run cooler. I do notice the fan is louder, which I believe is due to the higher disengage RPMs. I can look up the part number that I had installed if you need it.
> 
> These truck should not over heat. I had to sort of force the issue with my dealer, but they did change it. One thing is that I hear it effects gas mileage, but I have not checked my since the change to confirm it.


I don't know if I ever asked you this, maybe I have....but, .....what is your build date (on the sticker inside the drivers door jamb)?

Could you look up that part # for me? I would like to get this resolved ASAP, as we have some snow coming this week/weekend.

Thanks!


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

Motorman,.....

Any updates?


----------



## Frozen001 (Oct 20, 2004)

TLS:

Will check my build date at lunch, and will try and find that part number of the fan I got installed....


----------



## lawnboy30 (Nov 4, 2004)

Hello. I have a 2004 Chevy 3500 Mason Dump. Running a 8-1/2" western and 3 yard salt spreader it only wants to over heat when I go slightly over 50 mph. or up long hills over a period of time. It is frustrating in that it doesn't always do it. Even when I drop the plow or angle it it still wants to overheat. I end of having to blast the heat and go slower with plow 2 inches off the gorund. Driveway to driveway to parking lot it is fine while plowing or towing. it is only when driving long distances.

Do you guys think a fan clucth or electric fan will work?


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

Thanks Frozen!  

lawnboy30,

Yes, that describes my overheating exactly. Only mine happens from 40mph on up. And this was a 12 degee day, not a warm 40 degree day like what you could have during a Late March storm.

Apparently, this TSB that we are talking about corrects this issue totally.



I'm trying to verify that those that have had it performed have had it solve their problem 100%, as I'm about to call my dealer and tell him that I must NOT have the correct clutch assembly, or that mine is faulty.


----------



## Frozen001 (Oct 20, 2004)

TLS:

Truck build date (I think): 5/04 from upper right on sticker with axle weight ratings

Fan Part Number according to receipt from dealer:

FP number: 15710101
Description: Clutch 1.050

Fan was replaced per Technical Bulletin :04-06-02-006

Lou


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

Thank you much. Yours is even newer than mine (12-03), and needed it.


Time to call the Service Manager.


----------



## Motorman 007 (Jan 11, 2005)

TLS said:


> Motorman,.....
> 
> Any updates?


I know this won't surprise you guys but the dealer told me this morning that there is no TSB on the fan clutch for my 04 2500HD CC. He gave me an appt for Thursday morning (20th) and said they would replace the fan clutch no matter what. He said they replace them all no matter what, that is the dealership policy. He also said that the information I'm getting on the internet and in these forums is most of the time bogus. Boy, now I have a real comfort level!!!

That's the update and again TLS, Frozen One, and others thanks for all the good advice, I think I'll be hanging around here a while!

Motorman 007


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

I just spoke to my Service Manager.

Apparently he checked my clutch Part Number the last time it was in, and it already HAS the upgraded fan clutch??. I told him that several people online had this SAME issue, and that replacing the clutch SOLVES the problem. He finally agreed to replace it.

I don't know when it will be ready, but looks as though this weekend I will be able to test it with the plow!


----------



## Turfmower (Dec 20, 2003)

It seam every one has the problem with over heating in the GMC/Chevy can some one make a sticky post with the part number for the clutch fan and the Gm Bulletin Number. And maybe one torsion bar cranking/ timerman install too.


----------



## raptorman03 (Mar 1, 2004)

Make sure you upgrade your tranny cooler the stock ones are junk!!!!!!!!!


----------



## drplow (Nov 7, 2004)

from what i hear this problem exists from 2001 to 2005 models. but they knew about it in 2002 and still did not fix the problem. i heard that the 2005 have electric fans now?


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

The dealer just called....Last night they installed another fan clutch....I thanked him and I'm hitching a ride there shortly to pick it up.

Nothing like a 24 hour Parts and Service department dealer!


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

drplow said:


> I heard that the 2005 have electric fans now?


Can anyone confirm this? Is it on the HD's or just the 4.8 and 5.3's in the 1500's? Lots of things that I read, are blurbed out as "across the board", when they usually are referring to the 1500's. (rear drum brakes, aluminum engine block, electric fans, etc)

I would like to add an aux electric fan to mine. Would love to put it right in front of the tranny cooler, and have it tapped into the tranny line for temp switching.


----------



## Frozen001 (Oct 20, 2004)

I know someone with a Chevy 2500HD ext. cab short bed. He said it was a 2005, and it did not have electric fans, but if your going to the dealer why not have them pop the hood on a new '05 on the lot and see...


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

Just got back from the dealer....no paperwork yet.

Just normal driving,...it seems much more "engaged" than before.


----------



## Frozen001 (Oct 20, 2004)

TLS said:


> Just normal driving,...it seems much more "engaged" than before.


Yup same thing after mine was changed, a bit more noise from the fan... I think you are in the clear as far as temperature goes... You should hitch on the plow and drive it around for a bit and see what happens before it snows...


----------



## JRKRACE (Feb 5, 2004)

There is a PIP on this problem, however it just came out Jan. 5, 2005. The PIP number is *3282*. It will replace the fan clutch on a 4:10 geared truck with part # 15710101. My 2002 had the plow prep and I noticed that the fan came on a little more than usual than my 2004. My part is on order and it should take about a week for it to come in. Good Luck


----------



## Robo (Jan 17, 2004)

Motorman 007 said:


> I know this won't surprise you guys but the dealer told me this morning that there is no TSB on the fan clutch for my 04 2500HD CC. He gave me an appt for Thursday morning (20th) and said they would replace the fan clutch no matter what. He said they replace them all no matter what, that is the dealership policy. He also said that the information I'm getting on the internet and in these forums is most of the time bogus. Boy, now I have a real comfort level!!!
> 
> That's the update and again TLS, Frozen One, and others thanks for all the good advice, I think I'll be hanging around here a while!
> 
> Motorman 007


The reason why he says the information is bogus is because he doesn't know most of the information that is given on here. Without some of this info I would be "ignorant" to many of the typical problems


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

Just got home from 9hrs of plowing......eh....make that 6hrs of plowing, 3hrs of driving in a 5mile radius!!! :realmad: 

ANYWAYS.....Guess what?...


NO OVERHEATING WHATSOEVER!!! 

This clutch fixed it 100%

Why isn't THIS fan put on at the factory? :angry: 

Anyone who HASN'T had this TSB performed....get it done!


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

i have the new fan clutch, but here is what saw after 6 hours of plowing. my tranny heats up to almost 200d when traveling to and from the site. not when plowing. i think the plow must be blocking the tranny cooler. not sure yet, and havent had the time to figure it out.


----------



## Motorman 007 (Jan 11, 2005)

Truck is at the Dealer today. I will let you all know. 4 inches of white gold last night.


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

salopez said:


> i have the new fan clutch, but here is what saw after 6 hours of plowing. my tranny heats up to almost 200d when traveling to and from the site. not when plowing. i think the plow must be blocking the tranny cooler. not sure yet, and havent had the time to figure it out.


You have the Duramax/Allison, right?

What we are talking about only applies to the 6.0/4L80E

200degrees, while slightly hot, isn't all that bad. Especially for the Allison. You are running T/H mode, right?


----------



## lawnboy30 (Nov 4, 2004)

TLS,

How much did the TSB set you back?

I desperately need it done. My wanted to overheat last night around 40mph. Pain in the %%%.


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

It's free.

At least it better be. IMO, it was a design flaw.

To the best of my knowledge, if theres a TSB, and your under your 3/36, its free.


----------



## Motorman 007 (Jan 11, 2005)

*The Fix is In*

Picked up the truck this morning. They replaced the F/C with Part # 15710101. Is this consistent with others? It roars like hell upon cold start so there's definitely a difference. I'll have to wait and see this weekend if we get the big storm tomorrow.
Also had the tailgate cables and steering shaft replaced. For those of you that have that annoying little knocking sound in the LF, apparently this steering shaft is being replaced like wildfire and is on backorder. I waited 3 weeks for mine to come in.
Have a good weekend and GO PATS!!


----------



## raptorman03 (Mar 1, 2004)

All my chevys roar like that too, No probles with over heating. Maybe they got it fixed now i hope so. Cause my trucks do the same thing.


----------



## CamLand (Mar 12, 2003)

Mine has been behaving lately,I have been keeping the plow straight and about 4 inches off the ground.So far the temp hasn't gone over 200 since I started this.The problem I have is a good problem.Basically it's been snow ing here for like the last week and I just haven't had the time to drop off to get fixed.Also I've been keeping the speed down to no more the 40 mph and this has helped with the cooling...


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

If you get this TSB addressed, you can put that plow in ANY position and drive at 60mph if you want.


----------



## Frozen001 (Oct 20, 2004)

TLS said:


> If you get this TSB addressed, you can put that plow in ANY position and drive at 60mph if you want.


TLS:

Glad to see the TSB fixed your problem.... Did you also notice your transmission runs cooler?? Since I had mine done, the transmission as not gotten over like 130-160 range...

The weather guys say we could get a decent snow fall over the weekend... :bluebounc

now if I can just keep the salt film off my side windows so I can see with out opening the windows....


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

Yes, my tranny temps are cooler as well, as they should be....The problem was, when the engine overheated to 250 or so degrees, so did the tranny, as it's fluid passes through the radiator which then heated that all up. It was a vicious cycle.

I'm all ready for the snow too!

The slop on the side windows realy bothers me too. I don't remember it being so bad on my '90. The '75 & '76 didn't have this problem at all.


One thing I find irratating, is the P...R..N..OD..3..2..1 detents. I find myself always overshooting past OD into 3, then when I go to back up, I put it in what I THINK is Reverse, and its only in Neutral. Hit the gas...curse,....back into Reverse and back I go. There is just no "feeling" in the detents. 

Anyone know of an adjustment for this?


----------



## CamLand (Mar 12, 2003)

TLS said:


> If you get this TSB addressed, you can put that plow in ANY position and drive at 60mph if you want.


Whenever it stops snow for a few days I'll be getting it into the shop.Like I say its been snowing here about everyother day...


----------



## new2it (Aug 27, 2004)

I am having the same problem with mine. Just looking for a spell when there is no snow in the forcast. I don't have a tranny temp guage so I don't know temps I am getting there. Overheating has only happened a couple times but I find myself watching the guage alot when driving.
TLS: I have the same problem not being able to hit the right gear without looking at the column. Kinda anoying.
Off topic: anyone else with an 04 GMC, are you able to lift your wipers off the windshield? Mine only pull up like 3". Real pain when trying to clear the windshield or snapping the ice off the blades. Don't know if it is the design or something no sitting right. Sorry for the hijack.


----------



## Frozen001 (Oct 20, 2004)

new2it said:


> I am having the same problem with mine. Just looking for a spell when there is no snow in the forcast. I don't have a tranny temp guage so I don't know temps I am getting there. Overheating has only happened a couple times but I find myself watching the guage alot when driving.
> TLS: I have the same problem not being able to hit the right gear without looking at the column. Kinda anoying.
> Off topic: anyone else with an 04 GMC, are you able to lift your wipers off the windshield? Mine only pull up like 3". Real pain when trying to clear the windshield or snapping the ice off the blades. Don't know if it is the design or something no sitting right. Sorry for the hijack.


Ya the wipers not lifting off is a real pain in the a$$, but so it the washer fluid freezing in the wiper arms(like all GM products with the sprayer on the arm). I wish they would just put it on the hood or someplace where they can catch some heat.

I noticed the same problem with shifting, but I guess I will get used to it over time.

One last thing if you have a 2500HD you should have a transmission temp guage from the factory. It is the lower left one...


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

new2it,

The wipers are like that, you cant change them.

You certainly DO have a trans temp gauge if you have an '04

They were standard from '01


----------



## lawnmedic (Jan 9, 2004)

TLS said:


> Just got home from 9hrs of plowing......eh....make that 6hrs of plowing, 3hrs of driving in a 5mile radius!!! :realmad:
> 
> ANYWAYS.....Guess what?...
> 
> ...


The engines come to the assembly line preassembled. The fan clutch is the only change to the engine when getting a plow prep option. Amazing, the workers are too lazy to change it like they are supposed to!!!!!


----------



## Bucksnort (Jan 30, 2002)

My 2002 crew with the 8.1/Allison did it for the first time this morning.30-40mph and temp went to 240/250.Slowed th 20-25 and played with plow height and temp dropped.Not slowly but in 20 degree or so increments .Gauge just jumped down 2-3 times to 190.Gauge might be screwy cause thats the first time getting hot.My question is are the TSB fans the same part number for the 6.0 nd 8.1?Fell free to let me know the number you guys used to cure your problem.
Thanks


----------



## Motorman 007 (Jan 11, 2005)

*That did the trick!*

We had 30 inches of snow this past weekend and the truck was as cool as ever. No overheating at all and trans temp never went above 100 degrees. Apparently that latest fan clutch TSB does the trick. Thanks for all the advice. And the dealer said the forum didn't provide accurate info....hmmm...


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

100 degrees  

Is your gauge working? It starts at 100.

Mine runs around 150....180 if I'm really working it hard.

I find that driving on the highway with the plow it's better to take it out of T/H mode and keep it in 3rd gear. This way, the torque converter locks up and your tranny temps will lower.


----------



## drplow (Nov 7, 2004)

some tranny temps are good. i would be worried if your tranny does not heat up. maybe your over cooling it.


----------



## Motorman 007 (Jan 11, 2005)

You're both right. I meant to say 150.


----------



## mark in da soo (Jan 18, 2004)

*A new twist on the overheating issue...*

As I have posted several times in the last couple of years my 02 gmc 2500hd with plow prep and 8' Fisher X-blade overheats like a mad dog. I can't get my dealer to help me whatsoever.
But I do have a new question regarding this which I have never read anyone post about.
I can always tell when my truck is about to overheat, even before the gauges go up. The truck starts making a noise which seems to originate from the front end or tranny. I would describe the noise as a "slightly vibrating groan or whine". This noise is always accompanied by a feeling of 
"bogging down" or slowing down of the truck. It almost feels like someone hooks up a 5,000lb trailer to the truck as I am going along. This noise and bogging lasts for about 2 seconds then stops and repeats in 15-20 second intervals. This will go on indefinitely once the truck gets hot. Once the noise and bogging start, I can watch my tranny temp climb and usually (but not always) the engine temp. Usually about this time the outside temp in the rearview mirror climbs from correct temp (say, 8 degrees) to 120-150 degrees. 
I have tried putting it in tow/haul mode (thinking the noise was the torque converter) or shifting down out of O/D. Nothing helps!! I never, ever, ever travel over 45mph with plow on as I would overheat very quickly. I really hate this noise as I feel I am doing serious damage to something every time this happens. My truck is off warranty this June and I don't want to have to replace a tranny shortly after that. The truck has done this for 2 years (in winter, with plow on) but I have never had an actual mechanical breakdown.

Does anybody have input on this?????


----------



## new2it (Aug 27, 2004)

Frozen001 said:


> One last thing if you have a 2500HD you should have a transmission temp guage from the factory. It is the lower left one...


Turns out I don't have the plow prep on my truck which is why I don't have the tranny temp guage. I was told when I bought the truck that it did, but not until last week did I find out the VYU was not on it. I believe it was an honest mistake by the salesman (largest GMC dealer in the state doesn't get that way with dishonesty); however, it was his mistake and I believe they should correct it. Unfortunately since I bought the truck last august and didn't find the problem till now, I don't have a leg to stand on. Pretty heated up about the whole thing but can't do much about it.
Only good thing is I had my fan clutch replaced today. Hopefully that will correct the overheating issue. Truck would make an awful wine when it got about 225. Scared the crud outa me. I thought a pulley had frozen.


----------



## Frozen001 (Oct 20, 2004)

new2it said:


> Turns out I don't have the plow prep on my truck which is why I don't have the tranny temp guage. I was told when I bought the truck that it did, but not until last week did I find out the VYU was not on it. I believe it was an honest mistake by the salesman (largest GMC dealer in the state doesn't get that way with dishonesty); however, it was his mistake and I believe they should correct it. Unfortunately since I bought the truck last august and didn't find the problem till now, I don't have a leg to stand on. Pretty heated up about the whole thing but can't do much about it.
> Only good thing is I had my fan clutch replaced today. Hopefully that will correct the overheating issue. Truck would make an awful wine when it got about 225. Scared the crud outa me. I thought a pulley had frozen.


I thought the transmission temperature guage was standard equipment on all 2500HDs. I do not think I have ever seen one with out it regardless of the snow-plow prep package.


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

mark in da soo said:


> As I have posted several times in the last couple of years my 02 gmc 2500hd with plow prep and 8' Fisher X-blade overheats like a mad dog. I can't get my dealer to help me whatsoever.
> But I do have a new question regarding this which I have never read anyone post about.
> I can always tell when my truck is about to overheat, even before the gauges go up. The truck starts making a noise which seems to originate from the front end or tranny. I would describe the noise as a "slightly vibrating groan or whine". This noise is always accompanied by a feeling of
> "bogging down" or slowing down of the truck. It almost feels like someone hooks up a 5,000lb trailer to the truck as I am going along. This noise and bogging lasts for about 2 seconds then stops and repeats in 15-20 second intervals. This will go on indefinitely once the truck gets hot. Once the noise and bogging start, I can watch my tranny temp climb and usually (but not always) the engine temp. Usually about this time the outside temp in the rearview mirror climbs from correct temp (say, 8 degrees) to 120-150 degrees.
> ...


COMPLETELY NORMAL. Only, with the updated fan clutch, you WILL NOT overheat. The noise is the fan clutch engaging. It's pulling a gazillion cf/m of air through your radiator. If you feel it cycle off, and the engine temp is still raising, you NEED the new clutch. What are your temps when it gets hot?

New2it,

Never seen ANY HD truck since 2001 without a trans temp gauge. Is yours a stripped work truck? (crank windows, manual locks, no A/C?)


----------



## mark in da soo (Jan 18, 2004)

tls,
If I keep driving (always 45mph or below) my coolant temp needle will bury itself past 260 in less than a minute and the "coolant temp" warning light will come on in the message center box. My trans temp will start climbing past 200 quite quickly at the same time. Of course I learned quickly to pull over and let it cool off when the coolant starts climbing. It doesn't go up at a steady slow pace either, it will climb 50 degrees at a time, really quickly, so I watch it constantly while driving. What a pain!! I can't even drive 5 miles into town at 45mph without pulling over 2 or 3 times sometimes!!!! Plus constantly looking at the gauges!
your help is much appreciated!!


----------



## drplow (Nov 7, 2004)

another indication that your truck is starting to get hot is if its equipped with an outside temp. guage and that will go out of wack first then your truck guage will rise next.
before i replaced my fancluch, when my outside temp. guage would reach around 150 degrees or more.


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

mark in da soo said:


> tls,
> If I keep driving (always 45mph or below) my coolant temp needle will bury itself past 260 in less than a minute and the "coolant temp" warning light will come on in the message center box. My trans temp will start climbing past 200 quite quickly at the same time. Of course I learned quickly to pull over and let it cool off when the coolant starts climbing. It doesn't go up at a steady slow pace either, it will climb 50 degrees at a time, really quickly, so I watch it constantly while driving. What a pain!! I can't even drive 5 miles into town at 45mph without pulling over 2 or 3 times sometimes!!!! Plus constantly looking at the gauges!
> your help is much appreciated!!


What you just described is *EXACTLY* what my truck did prior to the TSB clutch change. After the change, I could drive anywhere with the plow on and not even hint of overheating.

The temp gauge gets skewed due to the air flow that the snowplow causes....nothing to do with overheating of the engine really. I want to relocate my sending unit, but I have to pick a good place to go with it.


----------



## Motorman 007 (Jan 11, 2005)

Mark,

That bogging you are feeling is the A/C compressor cycling on and off. As you probably know, the compressor is designed to cycle every once in a while when you have the heater in defrost mode. GM has done this for years so A/C compressors won't seize up in the winter from lack of use. Mine did the same thing, however when the engine is overheating, or about to overheat that "groan" and "bogging" is more pronounced. 
My compressor failed within 2 weeks of the fan clutch repair and the dealer replaced it also. I'm not necessarily saying the 2 are related, it just what happened on mine. Tell your servicing dealer to get off his ass and look up the TSB for your truck! You need a fan clutch and that's that!


----------



## new2it (Aug 27, 2004)

TLS said:


> New2it,
> 
> Never seen ANY HD truck since 2001 without a trans temp gauge. Is yours a stripped work truck? (crank windows, manual locks, no A/C?)


Yes it is the work truck. The only thing it does have is AC. Since I am just doing my own drive (650' gravel) with it now, the trans temp guage, dual batteries, high output alt, etc. can wait. I plow a dozen streets and about 30 drives with someone else's truck. If/when I break out on my own I will set the truck up with all the goodies that I think should have been on there in the first place.


----------



## Frozen001 (Oct 20, 2004)

new2it said:


> Yes it is the work truck. The only thing it does have is AC. Since I am just doing my own drive (650' gravel) with it now, the trans temp guage, dual batteries, high output alt, etc. can wait. I plow a dozen streets and about 30 drives with someone else's truck. If/when I break out on my own I will set the truck up with all the goodies that I think should have been on there in the first place.


Are you sure it is a 2500*HD* and not the plain 2500?? Could explain why there is no transmission temperature guage. I have seen several stripped trucks (the WT option), and they have the transmission temperature guage.


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

Frozen,

Struck me as odd too. The W/T's are pretty basic trucks. No tinted glass, no sound insulation, rubber mats, vinyl seats, crank windows, manual locks, no cruise, etc. I never thought they'd change the dash layout though. Wonder what is down in that corner?

However, 
They didn't make a 2500 in 2004. 

1500
1500HD
2500HD
3500
4500
5500
6500
7500
etc


----------



## new2it (Aug 27, 2004)

It is a 2500HD. At least that's what it says on the side of the truck. Guess this is why I got a pretty good price on it. LOL


----------



## Frozen001 (Oct 20, 2004)

Well I guess that just goes to show you when they make cars/trucks the parts are pretty much interchangeable. I guess the guage layout would look like a 1500 series truck. with just a blank spot in the lower left of the dashboard. My father wanted a guage in his 1500, and I took the whole dash apart and placed it in that lower left corner, almost looks factory installed except for the chrome ring around it.


----------



## mark in da soo (Jan 18, 2004)

Thanks for the input guys! I am taking printoffs of all these threads to my dealer shortly to try again for the third or fourth time to get a new clutch. Will let you know what happens.
Mark


----------



## wirenut (Jan 16, 2004)

anyone know how you can tell if all tsb updates have
been done ? i asked but am not sure when i bought my 04 
sport side..soposed to have plow pac its a z71
thanks


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

To the best of my knowledge, it didn't include 1500's. Just 2500HD's with the 6.0 engine.

I may be wrong though.


----------



## djd427 (Dec 19, 2004)

TLS is right, the TSB is only for the 2500/3500 with the 6.0.


----------



## snow warrior (Feb 4, 2005)

had a similar problem with my 02 took it to the dealer and had him scan the computer. park/neutral switch was bad caused the tranny to shift at odd times (not even noticeable) take it to the dealer and have him drive it w/ plow on!


----------



## sno king (Feb 12, 2005)

*my 2500 same problem*



Robo said:


> Make them replace the fan clutch!! The problem will be distant memory the first time you mount the plow


when my 2500 was overheating i ran a diognostic test on it and it was the oxy sensor in the throttlebody simple fixx cheep about 80$ hope thats ur problem.


----------

